# Where's Rocky? 🐝



## Nature Man (Feb 6, 2020)

Miss his extensive postings. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 6, 2020)

Wow, it has been quiet here.
@rocky1
Rocky I hope all is well. You haven't been on since January 14th.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 6, 2020)

I think the bees got him.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 6, 2020)

I think he's getting some honey together for my family to finish a trade we started in August..?..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 6, 2020)

I think he is BEES-e with his honey makers!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 6, 2020)

I talked him fairly recently, he's been busy with business and family. He's okay as far as I know, just buried with crap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 3 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 6, 2020)

@rocky1 , miss you buddy!!! thinking of you, prayers; He knows what you need, we don't need to know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 6, 2020)

:beach:

:sun:

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 6, 2020)

Yep, WB has been noticeably brief in its postings...I mean, I’m doing best I can but I can’t compete against those flying digits of his! Hurry back @rocky1 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Maverick (Feb 6, 2020)

I will just leave this here. 





WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERES ROOOOOOOOOCKEEEEEEEEEEEE

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 6, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 17, 2020)

We're still wondering how @rocky1 is. Hoping all is well and he hurries back. Oh BTW Rocky, we need honey and beeswax for all the guys here worried about ya!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 17, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> We're still wondering how @rocky1 is. Hoping all is well and he hurries back. Oh BTW Rocky, we need honey and beeswax for all the guys here worried about ya!



Spoke to him last week and he is doing ok, just real bee-sy

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks Lou!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Feb 17, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> We're still wondering how @rocky1 is. Hoping all is well and he hurries back. Oh BTW Rocky, we need honey and beeswax for all the guys here worried about ya!




Yup, put me down for that, OH, I mean I'm worried too

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 17, 2020)

I spoke to him too, he's busier than a one-armed paper hanger but doing okay.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 17, 2020)

Good to hear!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 4, 2020)

Anyone heard from @rocky1 lately? Looks like he hasn't been on the site since January. Hope he's still doing well.

-jason

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 4, 2020)

I spoke to him last in May. I texted him about a week and a half ago, haven't heard back.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 4, 2020)

I miss him on WB

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 4, 2020)

Tony said:


> I spoke to him last in May. I texted him about a week and a half ago, haven't heard back.



Hope he's well, let us know if/when you hear from him.

Thanks,

-jason

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## FLQuacker (Aug 13, 2020)

He's fine...just saw where he's been really busy workn on a new patent. Yep...he's fine!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 12, 2020)

Any word on rocky? * *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 12, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Any word on rocky? **




I talked to him in August on our birthday, he's doing okay, still.chasing his tail with bees.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 12, 2020)

Tell him his audience awaits his return

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------

